# strange usb mouse behaviour:"cripples" itself and kills eth0

## kingcrunch

Hi all,

i´ve got some kind of strange problem with my logitech mx510 usb mouse.

pc is a toshiba tecra a4 laptop.

kernel is 2.6.13-gentoo-r3, everything is quite up-to-date (cos i installed it two weeks ago, and

kept it up-to-date, no unstable-marked software, except a 2.6.12-nitro5 that shows the same behaviour).

wm is kde 3.4

strange behaviour:

mouse works fine, smooth feeling, no problems.

after a few mins of usage (no gaming yet) the mouse suddenly becomes very slow and clampy,

(feels like a mouse on a pc with heavy load on the cpu).

the touchpad doesn´t change behaviour at all BUT when the usb-mouse "dies" it takes eth0 with it.

no more network (which works nice with a seperate sk98lin module loaded, kernel driver does not work).

module-reloading doesn´t show any effort, impossible to setup network again.

to cure this behaviour i have to reboot and unplug the mouse (doesn´t matter if i boot with the mouse connected

or disconnected).

does anybody have any idea how to solve this problem (except changing mouse or sticking to the touchpad) ?

what config-files/program output do you need to get an overview of my configuration ?

p.s. i posted this in the kernel sub-board, cos it takes my eth0 with it. this is no kde-problem, cos everything else in

kde still works.

hope you can help me. this behaviour is really annoying...i didn´t buy that mouse for not beeing abled to use it

w my laptop.

thanks in advance,

alex

----------

## sandersonshea

I have heard of this happening with the Toshiba M40/45 series of laptops, which to my understanding is simular to the m40's. The offending problem seems to be when passing acpi=noirq as a kernel parameter.

 *EvenOdd wrote:*   

> I had this exact same problem when I was using the "acpi=noirq" flag on startup. My usb wireless mouse would work for about two minutes then freeze out of nowhere. At the exact same time networking would also quit. By using "acpi=off" instead, I've been able to have all networking and sound capabilities, and my USB is stable as well.

 

I managed to get acpi working myself on a M40 by not compiling in firewire, which seems to cause problems with the acpi.

Hope this helps

Shea

----------

